# Q for those with hens please



## JillA (12 March 2016)

A couple of the eggs from my hens have had solid whites. I haven't seen them but the person who took them home had one a few days ago and another yesterday - he describes it as the white looks as though it is already cooked. 
Can anyone suggest, is it something in one of the birds, or infection, or their diet - any ideas please? I have three at the moment, a very elderly one who rarely lays, and two little 2 yr old rescues, both laying most of the time. All completely free ranging over yard and fields.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 March 2016)

I've not seen that before-a cloudy white usually indicates infection and you do sometimes get yolk less eggs but I've only seen that in pullets just in lay. How odd! Hopefully someone else has seen this.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2016)

Nope, and I had 14,000 of them!
Are you sure the eggs were fresh?


----------



## JillA (12 March 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Nope, and I had 14,000 of them!
Are you sure the eggs were fresh?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, within 48 hours of being laid, we don't have enough to stockpile! There is a poultry sale at my local feed store today, I'll see if they have any suggestions, and I'll let you know if I find out


----------



## Dry Rot (12 March 2016)

I had some young kids picking up the eggs the other day and they found some hens had laid Cadbury Creme Eggs. Would that be a similar sort of problem?


----------



## JillA (12 March 2016)

Lol DR, I wish! Laid by the big hen in the Asda tv ad, have you seen it?


----------



## teacups (12 March 2016)

That's lovely, Dry Rot - what a nice thing to do.

There is this website, set up by a poultry vet - if it's not there it looks as though you can ask for advice:
http://www.vicvet.com/index.php

I've never come across that problem, anyway - weird one.


----------



## JillA (12 March 2016)

I can't find anything. I must double check with him that he hasn't had them near a heat source (car heater?) on the way home, that would be one explanation if it isn't something you all know about.


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2016)

I have never heard of it and as well as having my own hens I fill up Tescos eggs too.


----------



## Wimbles (14 March 2016)

Get them to google "lash eggs" to see if the eggs they found sound/look similar


----------



## PorkChop (14 March 2016)

I was also going to suggest it was a lash egg, can't think what else it can be.


----------



## JillA (14 March 2016)

Thanks for that - he looked at lash eggs and it wasn't that (but I have learned something, so thanks). He has decided he might be transporting them too close to the car heater


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 March 2016)

men ............... = absolute ninkompoops


----------



## LovesCobs (16 March 2016)

My 1st thought is that they've been cooked by accident


----------

